# Can one go for medical tests with 2 HAP IDs?



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

I have lodged my wife's partner and visitor visa applications. A HAP ID (eMedical referral letter) was generated from partner visa application (after submitting medical history information), with which she'll go for her medical tests.

My query is: Should I generate another eMedical referral letter (a separate HAP ID) for the visitor visa, and go for medical checkup with 2 HAP IDs; 
or use the same HAP ID for both visa applications (and provide visitor visa Case Officer with that HAP ID)? :confused2:


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

lazyPanda said:


> I have lodged my wife's partner and visitor visa applications. A HAP ID (eMedical referral letter) was generated from partner visa application (after submitting medical history information), with which she'll go for her medical tests.
> 
> My query is: Should I generate another eMedical referral letter (a separate HAP ID) for the visitor visa, and go for medical checkup with 2 HAP IDs;
> or use the same HAP ID for both visa applications (and provide visitor visa Case Officer with that HAP ID)? :confused2:


Hello LazyPanda,
No need to generate another HAP Id. you can use the same HAP id for any times you want as long as its valid for one year. Going for medical with another HAP Id is waste of time and money eventually.
I had gone through similar situation. Please go through link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1443642-two-hap-id-generated.html


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Faslu. I went through your thread, although my situation is slightly different than yours (my wife is yet to appear for her medical tests), I find your reply very helpful. 
If we do generate another HAP ID and go for medical with both HAP IDs, would the hospital be charging us twice? I was of the assumption that the hospital will take a single medical test and upload the same result for both HAP IDs.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

lazyPanda said:


> Thanks for your reply Faslu. I went through your thread, although my situation is slightly different than yours (my wife is yet to appear for her medical tests), I find your reply very helpful.
> If we do generate another HAP ID and go for medical with both HAP IDs, would the hospital be charging us twice? I was of the assumption that the hospital will take a single medical test and upload the same result for both HAP IDs.


when you call for an appointment to hospital , they would ask only one HAP id. I dont think they would conduct one medical test and upload result against two HAP ids. One medical test for one HAP Id. you can directly call your clinic and clarify. if at all you want result against for both HAP Ids, then you need to go for medical test twice and cost twice.
I don't think your require to generate two HAP Ids


----------

